

Ask HN: Does anyone else feel like Google is pushing polymer too much? - drunkcatsdgaf

I like the platform and the idea, but the amount google has tied in its services to sell it is kinda disappointing. I use to look forward to seeing Google IO each year for talks about new web tech, but this year feels like a advertisement for their frameworks only. Yes I know, its their conference, but it wasn&#x27;t always like this.
======
ionelm
What does have Polymer have to do with Google's services ? What did you really
mean ? Your concerns are not very clear.

